# Writing scores in Sibelius for financial reward. Urgent!!!



## Jan Sleska (May 31, 2019)

Hi, 
I know it is kind of crazy, but high financial reward is in the game. I am urgently searching for someone capable of writing scores in Sibelius. I need to finish the project till 08:59 a.m. of Central European Summer Time: Saturday 1 June 2019. I am offering high financial reward even though it is not commercial project. 

I made 6 small orchestral compositions in Pro Tools and then exported it to Sibelius. So I made conversion from midi, which are not accurate, to the notes. Often each articulation has its own stave. So it necessary to correct everything, put it in the right transposition and correct everything. Then put it into one project for conductor. The score must contain a so-called “conductor stave” with information about timecodes, hitpoints and the click track.
It is symphonic orchestra instrumentation 3(picc).3(ca).3(bcl).3(cbn) / 4.3.3.1 / timp, 4 perc / pno or cel / keybd / harp / str(14.12.10.8.6).
Whole composition is about 4 minutes long.

Thanks for all recomendations!


----------



## VinRice (May 31, 2019)

Ah..Zurich (enough said). Had it been Cubase/Logic/Dorico I could have helped, sorry. Good luck.


----------



## bryla (May 31, 2019)

It's not crazy at all to have deadlines like these.
This however sounds suspiciously like the Zurich Film Music Competition that has these regulations https://www.filmmusiccompetition.ch/publicdownload/IFMC_2019_Regulations.pdf
If it is, it is worth noting that the person taking this gig cannot have more than 3 feature film credits on IMDb.


----------



## Jan Sleska (May 31, 2019)

Solved! Thanks.


----------

